# Angeln bei Lemmer / Chaletlpark de Brekken / Brekkensee



## rapaLLa04 (18. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hatte ja zuletzt einen Thread erstellt, wo ich nach kurzfristigen urlaubsmöglichkeiten gesucht hatte.

Naja, jetzt wurde einiges umdisponiert, und wir haben eine Woche im  *Chaletlpark de Brekken gebucht. *

*Wir haben ein Boot dabei und ein Charlet direkt am großen Kanal. Von dort aus ist der Brekkensee und das Ijsselmeer gut zu erreichen. *

*Habt ihr irgendwelche Angeltips? Sowohl vom eigenen Steg, als auch vom Boot aus möchte ich gern angeln.*

*Sorry wegen der fetten SChrift, irgendwas geht funktioniert hier nicht so richtig. Oder ich kann es nicht. #c *


*Würde mich über Tips freuen!*
*Petri, CHristopher*


----------



## kspr (19. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln bei Lemmer / Chaletlpark de Brekken / Brekkensee*

kanal 3-5m tief befischen, sowohl mit kunstköder als auch mit köfi hecht&zander sehr guter bestand. Sry für die knappe ausführung....essen ist fertig


----------



## rapaLLa04 (19. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln bei Lemmer / Chaletlpark de Brekken / Brekkensee*

Danke für die Info. Kann einer was zu den direkten Kanälen im Park sagen? Also vom Haus auf fischen wollte ich Abends auch.


----------



## kspr (20. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln bei Lemmer / Chaletlpark de Brekken / Brekkensee*

Also rapaLLa04 wenn das der "neu gebaute" und noch nicht ganz fertige Park sein sollte, wird dort meiner meinung nach nicht viel fischbestand sein da dort an der ein oder anderen stelle noch laufende baggerarbeiten etc. stattfinden (sorry will dir nicht die laune verderben ).

In den umliegenden Poldern und im großen Kanal ist mehr als genug Fischbestand. Links der Brücke kannst du wunderbar und ungestörrt auf Raubfische angeln, tolles Gebiet. Die letzte Fangmeldung von dort ist noch nicht lange her 

Friedfischfang ebenfalls wunderbar. Solltest du mal abends Ansitzen, empfehle ich dir egal auf was du fischt deine Montagen nicht weiter als max 5-8m vom ufer entfernt abzulegen. Die Friedfische halten sich aufgrund der steil abfallenden kante direkt in ufernähe auf und werden somit ziel der raubis  direkt vor deiner nase 


Viel Spaß


----------



## rapaLLa04 (22. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln bei Lemmer / Chaletlpark de Brekken / Brekkensee*

Also ich glaube, dass der Park da schon ein bischen älter ist, wo wir sind. Bzw wir sind direkt an der Ecke, 20m vom großen Kanal. 
Und wenn wirklich gebaggert wird kann man ja mitm Boot 5 min fahren, das ist ja auch kein Problem. Keine Sorge, die Laune verdierbt mir heute niemand, freu mich riesig.  

Also, es geht dann heute los. Werde dann nächste Woche mal berichten. Danke für die Tipps aufjedenfall, denke, dass ich damit aufjedenfall was anfangen kann. Gruß!!

Petri


----------

